# White River advice



## mishibizhiw (Sep 12, 2019)

OnlyChild said:


> What type of fishing? Eggs, spinners, fly, waxies? I spot people on the White. I would suggest that you find a guide and take one trip with them, if it's in your budget. If not, look-up my post for spotting and give me a call. I may be able to help.


OnlyChild: Thanks for the help! I'm new to Steelhead, though I've been fly fishing for trout for about 5 years. I was planning to try eggs, beads, and anything else that might be productive in the Fall. I don't yet have a fly rod that I could use on steelhead, but I do have some spinning rods to do the trick for the river.


----------



## stlhed (Feb 11, 2003)

I grew up in Michigan but live in Chicago now, so I can only make it out there 2-3x a year. I'm trying to convince my wife that we should move back to the Mitten

[/QUOTE]


This could be me with the above statements!


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

buckshot-0 said:


> Call The Hesperia Sport Shop For Directions.





streamlover said:


> Hey Whit, are you calling Hesperia "a hole"?  Sorry... I just couldn't resist! This is probably gonna cost me huh! Tight lines everybody!


u guys shouldn't talk about my secret spot, to get steelie eggs, many years ago, in the 60's I use to tie a rope to the walk bridge, then to me, with just enough rope so I didn't go off the spillway, a fish would jump on the spillway I would run out n scoop her up (with a net) got n sold a lot of eggs,,,,, till I got a tic,tic, cost more for the tic,tic, then I ever made on eggs,,, another lesson learned


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:gaga:


----------



## Patrick Fetterman (Aug 26, 2019)

I, too, am new to the forum and am thinking of bringing my 11 yo son to try for some chinook, without all the crowds like you see on the Betsie. Can anyone tell me how far up the White River the Chinook go - do they make it as far as the Taylor Bridge and/or the Hesperia Dam? And are they there yet this year? Many thanks!


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Hesperia Dam is a real dam, unlike Homestead Dam. The fish on the White stop there. There are a few fish, most in the lower right now, the White generally gets a later run. The rest sir you must find out on your own.....as stated quite a few access points easily located on a map or simple google search. Best advice is to make a trip up there and do some wandering.


----------



## Patrick Fetterman (Aug 26, 2019)

Thanks Nichola8 - happy to go exploring and find the access points and holes, I just didn't want to be fishing a river without the fish we were looking for!


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

:Welcome: to the michigan sportsman patrick f.it would be a great time for scouting,there probably are some fish downriver in the holes,be worth it to get out and try!


----------



## eggfly (Jan 8, 2006)

mishibizhiw said:


> Hey all, I'm new on the site, so I'm not sure if I can revive a thread this old. How has the White been fishing in recent years? I'm hoping to try for fall steelhead later this year. I'm wading, so I'm looking for rivers that are easily wadable. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Sent my scouts to the white Saturday. Very very few fish. A colorado guide went 0-1.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## nichola8 (Oct 7, 2013)

Welp….it has been a very busy season for me. New role at work, new baby on the way, meetings and seminars. I finally got a chance to get out on Sunday morning in the pouring rain. Saw a few dead fish along the banks...holes were stacked with people camped out. Made it to a hole off the beaten path to myself. First cast and the bobber shoots down twice with a swing and a miss. Third drift and boom I connect with and land a 20+ egg wagon. Proceeded to fish this hole from 8am to 1030am and landed 3 blimped out females and 4 males. All at or around 15-24ish pounds. I had probably another 10 bites, the ones I did hook and land shot the float straight down...I could not for the life of me hook the "float shakers". I brought 2 of the females home which was more than enough for the long walk back. On the way back I crossed paths with a dad and 2 young kids out fishing, I left them with a 15 gram float, couple pre-tied egg loop rigs, bag of leftover cured skeins and some advice on where to set up shop at. Hopefully they can pay it forward too, was hoping they saw this post as I was eager to find out if the kids got into any fish. Anyways I was worried about getting my spawn quota for whitefish and steelhead as I am going to be in and out of town the next week and then spending time with the new born...mission accomplished. Now I just need to focus on getting my boat out of the water for the season.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

I was out on Saturday with my two boys and we had a generous fisherman spend a bunch of time giving tips and showing the boys how to set up the line and track the bait. 
We didn't end up getting anything in, but we did have some strikes and we were really encouraged that we were finally doing it the right way. We'll try again in a week.


----------



## rftech (Sep 28, 2009)

nichola8 said:


> Welp….it has been a very busy season for me. New role at work, new baby on the way, meetings and seminars. I finally got a chance to get out on Sunday morning in the pouring rain. Saw a few dead fish along the banks...holes were stacked with people camped out. Made it to a hole off the beaten path to myself. First cast and the bobber shoots down twice with a swing and a miss. Third drift and boom I connect with and land a 20+ egg wagon. Proceeded to fish this hole from 8am to 1030am and landed 3 blimped out females and 4 males. All at or around 15-24ish pounds. I had probably another 10 bites, the ones I did hook and land shot the float straight down...I could not for the life of me hook the "float shakers". I brought 2 of the females home which was more than enough for the long walk back. On the way back I crossed paths with a dad and 2 young kids out fishing, I left them with a 15 gram float, couple pre-tied egg loop rigs, bag of leftover cured skeins and some advice on where to set up shop at. Hopefully they can pay it forward too, was hoping they saw this post as I was eager to find out if the kids got into any fish. Anyways I was worried about getting my spawn quota for whitefish and steelhead as I am going to be in and out of town the next week and then spending time with the new born...mission accomplished. Now I just need to focus on getting my boat out of the water for the season.


I just wanted to say, what you did was really great! It is nice to see that there are still really fantastic people on the river willing to help out. It looks like the next post was from the person you helped.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

rftech said:


> I just wanted to say, what you did was really great! It is nice to see that there are still really fantastic people on the river willing to help out. It looks like the next post was from the person you helped.


No, I was out Saturday, not Sunday. I was just trying to highlight how much that type of help is appreciated. We'll probably be out again on Saturday, thanks to the help given.


----------

